# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة العلمية > مكتبة الطب والصيدلة و التمريض والتخصصات الطبية >  ما هي معلوماتك عن الرجيم ؟؟؟

## سنترفيش

الريجيم هو : 



على الريق و قبل كل وجبة و قبل النوم مباشرة : ملعقة خل تفاح توضع على كوب ماء دافئ 


الافطار : 

3 فناجين قهوة ثم كأس قرفة أو زنجبيل مع حليب طازج خفيف ثم كوب عصير جزر مع بنجر (الشمندر) 


الغداء : 

كأسين عصير جزر مع نصف حبة بنجر ثم كأس قرفة أو زنجبيل بدون حليب ثم كوب عصير جريب فروت + سمك أو دجاج أو لحم مشوي بدون ملح بأي كمية 

للمزيد من الوصفات وجدتها لكم هنا 

العشاء :

2 فنجان قهوة ثم كأسين عصير جزر مع نصف حبة بنجر + كأس قرفة أو زنجبيل بدون حليب+ كوب من الزبادي . 


عند الإحساس بالجوع : 2كوب قرفة او كوب زنجبيل كبير 

لمزيد من الشرح برجاء الدخول هنا 

البرنامج يذيب دهون البطن الي معروف عنها انها ما تروح بسهولة 

على فكرة هذا النظام ينفع حتى للي عندها فقر دم لأن فيه البنجر الغني بالحديد مع الجزر يعمل على تحسين المزاج و القضاء على الاكتئاب و الله بتحسي بنفسيتك وايد احسن و بتتشجعي تكملي النظام .. 

معلومة اخرى : هذا الريجيم يعمل مرة واحدة فقط بالشهر



 أتمني لكم الإستفادة من الموضوع

----------


## shams spring

*مممممم رجيم كتير غريب
والاغرب كمان وجود  



 فنجانين قهوة


 !!!!
وكيف يعني بنعمل مرة واحدة في الشهر ؟؟؟ يعني هاد بس ليوم واحد
.... مش عارفة بس مش مقنع هاد الرجيم*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله كل اشي تمام ورجيم ممكن

----------


## شوو

هاد ريجم  ( بـــــــــــــــس مش فاهمه كيف ريجيم وهو بينعمل مره  وحده بالشهر )  
 على كل حال شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا كتيـــــــر *سنترفيش*على هاد معلومات ..

----------

